# Custom set...



## rainshadow1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Custom to-order set...






















































Sold before it was built.

Thanks guys!


----------



## greenie (Mar 14, 2010)

Those are sweet what kind of wood is that??


----------



## rainshadow1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Bison Horn.


----------



## cmiddleton (Jan 29, 2010)

as beautiful as always steve.
guys gotta love those.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Those coyote tracks are great. That kind of craftsmanship is becoming a lost art


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow 
Those would have went real nice with that knife!


----------



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

Absolutely Beautiful.... WOW... How much for a set of those... Really like them...

Thanks for sharing..

Mike


----------



## rainshadow1 (Feb 24, 2010)

If you have to ask...

Thanks!


----------



## newhornet (Mar 22, 2010)

Very, very nice..but you already know that!!!!....lol You certainly have a talent with a lathe.


----------

